

Looking for Developer Help - Upgrade My Wordpress Version - dell9000

I am looking for a developer / techie to help upgrade my blog's wordpress version. Glad to treat you to lunch in SF and feature you / your company on my blog?!
======
josefresco
Save yourself some time/money and install this plugin:
[http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wordpress-automatic-
upgr...](http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wordpress-automatic-upgrade/)

Just unzip and upload the folder to /wp-content/plugins

Then login to your admin, activate the plugin, click Manage and then on
Automatic Upgrade.

I use if for all my blogs, saves me time and almost never horks anything.

~~~
dell9000
Has anyone used this? Just want to get some feedback before running it!

------
myoung8
michael.lawrence.young[at]gmail[dot]com

